
Show HN: My new book “Haskell Tutorial and Cookbook” released with CC license - mark_l_watson
The publishers web page is https:&#x2F;&#x2F;leanpub.com&#x2F;haskell-cookbook<p>The book is for sale for a minimum price of $4, available to read online, and the PDF, Kindle, and iPad versions are released under a Creative Commons share and share alike with attribution, no commercial reuse license so you can share with your friends (legally, and with my blessings).<p>I have released books before with a free version and still made enough in sales to support writing new books.
======
mark_l_watson
Here is a 'clickable' link: [https://leanpub.com/haskell-
cookbook](https://leanpub.com/haskell-cookbook)

